# Who is going for BMQ in St-Jean on the August 23rd????



## Heavy_Duty391 (3 Jul 2005)

Hi, just wanted to know if anyone going to St-Jean for their BMQ at the same as I am?? ;D  Good to know bfre we leave!!!!!!! :warstory:
Just post here with the trade you are going for....
CHEERS 
RGR OUT


----------



## bled12345 (6 Jul 2005)

infantry, I leave from edmonton august 14th  Need to work on my god damn running... Stats 6'5" 245 lbs, hopefully the ruck marches will be easier for me though lol. Anyways see ya there bud  my name's Jesse.


----------



## Lerick (18 Jul 2005)

they told me august 23 ....but no official call yet !!! im ricardo candelon nice to meet u all


----------



## tikiguy (20 Jul 2005)

Lerick said:
			
		

> they told me august 23 ....but no official call yet !!!


Same deal here. Might see you there, might not... : You'll know me by the hawaiian shirt. Hence tikiguy.


----------



## chriscalow (27 Jul 2005)

See you there!! I'm going 031.  Good luck.


----------



## Ranger (27 Jul 2005)

Good Luck QY Rang!!


----------



## jabraun (27 Jul 2005)

im off on the 28th of aug might see you there


----------



## Lerick (28 Jul 2005)

i got the call....august 22 bmq start... ...im 6'4 200lbs yea im skinny


----------



## tikiguy (5 Aug 2005)

It's official. I'm there.


----------



## Heavy_Duty391 (6 Aug 2005)

I got Sworn in Thursday (Aug 4th) woohoo !!!! What a feeling huh !!! I'm so proud of my achievement...My BMQ start in St-Jean the 23rd but we need to be there on the 22nd before noon, I'm taking the train on the 21st at night and will be at the train station in Mtl at 0815 in the morning (if the train is on time that is...lol), then if there is no one in uniform to pick me up I have to take the taxi to get to St-Jean.  All that I have to do bfre noon, wow, should be fun...Anyone else taking the train on the 21st and getting to Mtl on the 22nd in the morning........
Just a question, where do we go when we get there, which building are we going when we get there???
Hope to see you guys over there....
Cheers
RGR OUT
Caroline oups now its PTE Audet   :warstory:


----------



## aesop081 (6 Aug 2005)

Heavy_Duty391 said:
			
		

> Just a question, where do we go when we get there, which building are we going when we get there???



Trust me...you realy can't miss it  ;D

Then just follow the signs.  If you look the building straight on you will see a set of covered stairs.  The entrance to the recruit school is to the right of that about 50 meters or so on the ground level.


----------



## tikiguy (6 Aug 2005)

Y'know what'd be cool? If we all got Army.ca shirts so we'd know each other at St. Jean. Plus we'd support the fellow that gave us this cool site. I'm going to look into that. I think he lives not to far from me. Mike? You're in the OCR right? :warstory:


----------

